#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-30
<h00ked> ZOMBitch: ?
<h00ked> jak bys vyresil v conky cestu k disku, kdyz tam jsou v mount pointu mezery a zpetny lomitko nefunguje? :D
<freax> h00ked: prejmenovat mount point :-D
<h00ked> mno, bohuzel nejde :D
<h00ked> resp. jde, ale nesmim to :D
<freax> h00ked: nesmis? ja ti to dovoluju.. posluz si :D :P
<h00ked> bohuzel, ty nejsi muj primy nadrizeny :D
<h00ked> ale musim uznat, ze USB 3.0 je celkem ficak... :D
<freax> h00ked: kam se sere USB 3.0... tohle je ficak http://www.zive.cz/bleskovky/nemecti-vedci-komunikuji-rychlosti-27-tbs-staci-jim-jediny-laser/sc-4-a-157199/default.aspx :D
<h00ked> tjn, ale nahodne jednicky a nuly.. :D
<h00ked> kua co tam delaji za cavyky kokoti... clovek u nich utrati 500€ a oni delaj drahoty...
<freax> i tak :)
<freax> kdo?
<h00ked> simple electronics
<h00ked> maji delivery do peti dnu po cele evrope, ale mi pozdrzeli objednavku, ze at je kontaktuju, sem jim napsal a napsali mi, ze do CR to potrva az 7 dni, jestli mam o zbozi stale zajem... at se dou vysrat s timhle, hlavne ze to bude :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: na HTC za polovic uz je 128 lidi :D
<h00ked> http://yfrog.com/hsqd0hrj
<h00ked> on uz tam ten magor stoji :D
<TomasBrincil> h00ked: Proč myslíš, že tam nejsem :D
<TomasBrincil> Mi volal kámoš už v jedenáct, tak jsem to otočil domů xD
<h00ked> aha
<h00ked> tak tam je nekdo tobe dost podobnej :D
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: ale tak ono kdybys to chytil tak to 110 mista, tak bys mel hodne dobrou sanci, ono to vzdycky dost odpadavalo ;)
<TomasBrincil> Počkám příště :D
<h00ked> na vanoce v ty kose? gl :D
<h00ked> mg, sest jader a dostavaji dobre pokourit...
<zeminem> Tak už vyjde ten update na wordpress 3.1.3 alebo nie? nějak to protahují
<mochitto> dobry den, pouzivam ubuntu 64bit pro servery, jelikoz potrebuji co nejnovejsi verzi mysql stahnul jsem si ze stranek mysql.com aktualni binarni soubory a nainstaloval dle pokynu na teto strance. Dale jsem si nainstaloval lighttpd a php5, problem je v tom, ze se nemohu pripojit do mysql databaze pomoci php a pokud chci nainstalovat php5-mysql stahuje mi to rovnou mysql-common, ktere jsou pro 
<mochitto> starsi verzi mysql a tim padem to mi mysql jaksi nejede. Je tu nejaka moznost jak dostat do php podporu mysql klihovny?
<stiwy> Cawte, je aj nejaky cesky IRC kanal pre kubuntu?
<_hubert_> Zkoušeli jste někdo Portal 2 ve wine? 
<h00ked> zeminem: me se update na 3.1.3 zobrazuje uz pres tyden :D
<zeminem> ale english
<h00ked> no to jo
<h00ked> jestli chces cesky tak si preloz :D
<h00ked> a me to muzes rovnou potom poslat :D
<zeminem> čekám, už to podle oficiálního webu mělo být
<h00ked> Můžete provést buď automatickou aktualizaci na novou verzi WordPressu 3.1.3–cs_CZ, nebo si stáhnout instalační balíček a nainstalovat WordPress ručně:
<h00ked> ja uz to mam v administraci
<h00ked> zeminem: http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovkyzqz.png
<zeminem> a tak já už taky, ještě před hodinou, ale nebyl...
<zeminem> díky za upozornění :)
<h00ked> TomasBrincil: vidis to, kdybys tam byl s ostatnima, tak bys dostal od mestaku obuskem po prdeli, koukej o co si prisel :D
<zeminem> To je security pack jak hovado. Měl opravovat chybu kterou stejně neopravil... :D
<h00ked> :D
<_hubert_> h00ked: Nezkoušel jsi to ubuntu studio?
<h00ked> jj
<_hubert_> A co to tedy je? :D
<h00ked> ubuntu s jinym mixem aplikaci
<h00ked> zeminem: me se aktualizace pro jistotu nepodarila.. :D
<zeminem> memory limit? :D
<h00ked> ne, nepodarilo se prekopirovat soubory :D
<zeminem> kliknu a jedu ne? :D
<h00ked> Aktualizace je stahována z http://cs.wordpress.org/wordpress-3.1.3-cs_CZ.zip…
<h00ked> Rozbalování aktualizačního balíčku…
<h00ked> Nepodařilo se zkopírovat soubory.
<h00ked> Instalace se nezdařila
<h00ked> stane se no :D
<h00ked> stejnak tam budu prehravat upravenou sablonu, tak tam rovnou nacpu i aktualizaci :)
<_hubert_> To je tak super, vyhrožovat přítelkyni, že si ostříkám vlasy. :D
<FrostyX> ostrikas si je (necim)?  nebo ostrihas ? :-D
<jtojnar> a jak je to s tím portalem?
<jtojnar> našel jsem toto, ale ještě jsem neměl čas to zkusit: http://ubuntunoob.info/2011/05/01/howto-run-portal-2-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Ostřínám. :D Sakra. :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> ja uz byl :)
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Já ani za nic, ale na ni to zabírá. :D
<TomasBrincil> Hu webaři, kdo tu?
<TomasBrincil> Mám dobrej kšeft, na dvě hodiny za 4k
<h00ked> povidej
<TomasBrincil> :D
<TomasBrincil> jsem upřímně čekal,  že se chytne víc lidí
<TomasBrincil> poraď mi opensource eshop
<belias_> tak já se taky chytnu xD
<TomasBrincil> ale něco abych za rok nebyl nasranej, že to je nahovno :D
<h00ked> drupal? :D
<TomasBrincil> vážně :)
<h00ked> ecomerce se jmenuje ten plugin na to nejak
<h00ked> jj uplne vazne ;)
<h00ked> ale neni to na dve hodiny, ale dva dny :D
<TomasBrincil> to nevim jestli uplně chci :)
<h00ked> tak joomlu
<h00ked> ale tam bude zase hafo prace na sablone
<TomasBrincil> eh
<TomasBrincil> myslim, že mi stačí default šablona
<h00ked> eh myslim ze ne
<h00ked> pokud nechces aby kazdy pri nacteni stranky zacal zvracet :D
<TomasBrincil> nechci s tím mít moc práce
<TomasBrincil> něco co jede dobře out of box
<TomasBrincil> sehnal jsem kapitál a možná rozjedu eshop
<h00ked> out of box eshop... hm... :D
<h00ked> me by se nejaky kapital taky hodil... :D
<TomasBrincil> jsi ho teď rozfofroval :D
<h00ked> no ja prave taky...
<h00ked> v patek sem mel prachy na server... no mam fotak, xoom na ceste... :D
<h00ked> jo a externi disk 2TB a podobny picoviny :D
<TomasBrincil> :D
<h00ked> ty vole, od osmi zadnej email.. to ma google vypadek, nebo mam kliku a muzu jit spat? :D
<h00ked> no ja jdu asi fakt spat.... konecne gn :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-05-31
<sisal> Zdravím. VLC / Totem zcela zamrzají systém, v náhodných intervalech během přehrávání. Ubuntu 11.04 - Barton 1,8GHz - 1GB RAM - Ati 1950GT (default driver). Nějaký nápad? Předem díky.
<yunife> prajem krasne dobre rano vsetkym :-)
<hubert_> Čaute, kluci, nevíte náhodou, jestli se dá GRUB 2 opravit i z windlí?
<freax> hubert_: z windli? :D a proc? :)
<hubert_> freax: LiveCD mi jede strašně pomalu a připadám si v něm divně, ani nevím proč.. Musím reinstalovat, protože pár her mi wine nerozjede a windle jsou zas*ané, ani nevím, čím..
<freax> hubert_: nemusis bootovat LiveCD.. zkus Super Grub Disk ;-) jinak obnova grubu z livecd je otazkou chvilky ne? to bys snad prezil :)
<hubert_> freax: Ale jo, úprava trvá chvilku... Sice to trvá, než to najdu ná fóru a tak... (nejsem schopný si to zapamatovat) Ale než to nabootuje.... 
<freax> hubert_: tak si ty kroky predem nekam napisu omg.. a kdyz nevydrzis par minut nez se to nabootuje, tak zkus ten Super Grub Disk..
<hubert_> Mám lepší nápad... Vyseru se na hraní. :D
<h00ked> potreboval bych nejake hodne jednoduche reseni na web, jen cisty text a moznost vytvareni podstranek, neznate neco? se mi to nechce psat :D
<freax> hubert_: nebo tak no :) muzes delat uzitecnejsi veci :)
<freax> h00ked: blog :D :D :D
<hubert_> Jo jo, mohl bych zase zkusit ten RS. :D
<h00ked> ha! textpattern CMS, to je tak jednoduchy, az je to idealni pro me :D
<h00ked> krucinal.. kdybyste psali css, kam by ste dali sirku stranky? :D
<h00ked> mg, to psal nejakej degen na lsd...
<h00ked> mg energetaky nezabiraji... presedlavam na kafe jinak asi usnu :/
<flack-Z> hojte
<flack-Z> ma niekto skusenosti s wordpressom.. konkretne zakmi. nedari sa mi odpublikovat "--" ako takuto dvojitu pomlcku ale zobrazuje mi ju ako "–"
<flack-Z> – a -- je rozdiel nevie niekto nejaku fintu?
<flack-Z> mam to
<flack-Z> <em>-</em><em>-</em>
<h00ked> mi uz z toho jebne v kouli... :(
<flack-Z> h00ked, na to se napyjem :D
<h00ked> hm... :D
<flack-Z> co nam aj ostava
<h00ked> se napyj i za me
<h00ked> sem si dal predevcirem jedno pivo a jeste me tresti palice... xD
<flack-Z> jedno?
<h00ked> jj
<flack-Z> to bolo nejake mixnute s drogami nee?
<h00ked> sirokospektralni antibiotika
<flack-Z> jaaj to je prima droga
<h00ked> jak je nezalomitelna mezera dpc? :D
<ok2cqr> v cem?
<ok2cqr> &nbsp; ?
<h00ked> jo dik
<h00ked> ale stejne to v tom debilnim drupalu nefacha :D
<ok2cqr> kde to nefunguje? Pouzivam drupal na X strankach a chodi to
<h00ked> v nadpisu
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-01
<h00ked> tak dneska sem zatim udelal uplny hovno... a to uz jsou dve hodiny prace za mnou.. :D
<yunife> h00ked, ide ti co na to ti viac povedat
<ok2cqr> h00ked, tak to jsme na tom podobne. Rano jsem s velkym elanem zacal ale ten me za par hodin presel. Sakra prace >/}
<h00ked> ok2cqr: no ja zacal... otevrel sem si zdrojaky, spustil eclipse... a pustil HIMYM :D
<ok2cqr> No já jen probudil počítač ze včerejška, připravil si data pro generátor sestav, spustil program a začal dělat sestavu
<h00ked> tak to si se dostal o dost dal nez ja :D
<ok2cqr> no pak se začetl do fanouškovského pokračování Harryho Pottera a hotovo, konec
<h00ked> vlastne kecam, odpovedel sem na tri emaily :D
<ok2cqr> joo, to jsi dobrý
<ok2cqr> teď jsem si dal na oběd kačenku se zelím a 6
<ok2cqr> teď už tomu chybí jen si dát takových 480 a mohu jít domů
<ok2cqr> stačilo by i 240 :-)
<h00ked> ja premyslim nad rizkem... 
<ok2cqr> jo, rizek mohu rano, v poledne a i vecer :-D
<Amynka> rizky
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> rikal nekdo rizky?
<yunife> Amynka, ne, to se ti jenum zdalo
<Amynka> aha
<Amynka> tak nic
<yunife> Amynka, ale ked uz si pri tom, jeden by som si dal aj ja :D
<Amynka> chcipnii
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> naserte si, rizek je muj :D
<tigrid> zdravim chci se zeptat jestli tu nekdo nema nějake doporučeni programu pro domaci fileserver
<yunife> tigrid, SSH?
<tigrid> hmm co to je :-D na mne pomalu jsem zacatecnik v tomhle
<yunife> tigrid, vsade mas ubuntu?
<tigrid> no mam ubuntu+w7 ale chtel bych aby data byla pristupna i z internetu
<yunife> tigrid, mas verejnu IP?
<tigrid> jop
<tigrid> ale vubec nvm jaky sw se na to hodi a nemam se od čeho odrazit :-(
<yunife> tigrid, takze
<yunife> tigrid, na servery mas ubuntu?
<tigrid> no planuju ho tam dat no
<tigrid> ale spis xubuntu
<yunife> tigrid, podstate to je jedno aku distro tam das
<yunife> tigrid, nainstalujes tam openssh-server 
<yunife> tigrid, cez to sa da zdialeneho pocitaca pripojit ku terminalu na server
<yunife> tigrid, a tak isto to poskytuje aj sluzbu pre fileserver :-)
<tigrid> yunife takze to umozni se pripojit na ten server a i proudit datum dovnitr i ven ?
<yunife> tigrid, ano
<yunife> tigrid, na servery mozes potom spravit ucty pokial chces pristup umoznit inym ludom a obmedzit prava na data :-)
<tigrid> yunife na serveru myslis tim to ssh jo ?
<tigrid> yunife no jdu to zkusit nahodit na aktualni ubuntu at si zkusim co a jak :-)
<yunife> tigrid, normalne na servery spravis uzivatelske ucty a das prava na subory / zlozky pripadne uzivatelske skupiny, ten ssh server netreba nejako nastavovat :-)
<yunife> tigrid, pripadne to skus cez virtualizaciu :-)
<yunife> tigrid, nezabudni v routry forwardovat z internetu port 22 na server ;-)
<tigrid> 22 je UDP ? či tak nejak
<yunife> tigrid, myslim, ze to bude TCP
<tigrid> ok zkusim :-)
<tigrid> dik i tak za rady :-)
<yunife> tigrid, potom ked sa budes chciet pripojit na server, tak nautilus v ubunte ma priamo v menu pripojit sa na server, tam das typ SSH, ip alebo domenu a uzivatelske meno vyplnis a ta pripoji (vypita heslo od toho uctu)
<yunife> tigrid, pokial sa budes chciet z windows pripojit, tak budes musiet naistalovat bud WinSCP, alebo do TC doplnok pre SSH, pripadne nejaky iny klient na SSH pripojenie :-)
<tigrid> a nejak přes browser to nefacha ?
<tigrid> na tom win
<yunife> tigrid, mozno existuje nejaky plugin na to, ono by sa to malo spravne volat SSH FTP resp SFTP, to nie je klasicke FTP alebo HTTP, takze to implicitne asi v browsery pracovat nebude
<yunife> tigrid, ak chces zdielat data tak aby boli dostupne cez browser, tak potom doinstaluj na server apache a klasicky cez port 80 a HTTP spojenie das prechadzat zlozky ktore chces zdielat
<tigrid> mne jde o to že chci mit data dostupna odkudkoliv a pristupovat se na to bude hlavne z win ale z linuxu :-) idealni by bylo at to 
<tigrid> z win je dostupne nejak jednoduse v domaci siti, zvenku jsem ochoten pripustit nejaky slozitejsi/bezpecnejsi pristup
<yunife> tigrid, SFTP je zabespecene :-)
<yunife> tigrid, akurad pre pristup s win je potrebny klient 
<ok2cqr> není lepší pro vnitřní síť použít sambu?
<ok2cqr> když to má být jen fileserver ...
<tigrid> z venku mi to neva :-) ale uvnitr to chci nejak jednoduse
<tigrid> samba to co ?
<yunife> tak ono ani to ssh neni zlozite
<yunife> mozes to perzistentne pripojit a uz to bude nonstop spojene :D
<tigrid> jako i po restartu jo ? :-)
<tigrid> ta samba to je taky nejaky program ?
<yunife> tigrid, windows ma implementovane zdielanie a samba na linuxe umoznuje toto windowsacke zdielanie vyuzivat
<h00ked> :D:D
<tigrid> jo to mne to prislo nejake povedome ten nazev :-)
<yunife> tigrid, http://sk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samba ?? :D
<h00ked> omezeni prav je celkem osemetne, poseres chroot a muzes se jit klouzat ;)
<tigrid> hmm dik :-d
<yunife> h00ked, myslis v tom windows share?
<h00ked> nn na linuxu
<tigrid> h00ked a co bys mi doporucil ? :-) jelikoz fakt s timdle nemam zadne zkusenosti :-)
<h00ked> jeste sem to nedocetl cele, reaguju postupne
<yunife> h00ked, okej :-)
<h00ked> no ja bych tam jebnul openssh + proftpd :D
<h00ked> ale chroot dokaze byt pekna svine. jine zabezpeceni ti prolomi lama omylem :D
<yunife> h00ked, SFTP co ma v sebe openssh sa ti nepaci?
<h00ked> a chroot, no chce to tak hodku, zalezi na adminu :D
<h00ked> ale jo, ale tak proftpd je pro takovy backdoor pro ftp ciste
<yunife> h00ked, ja moc FTP nemusim :D
<h00ked> nikdy neuskodi to tam mit, se clovek dostane do kontaktu s volem co nevi co je sftp a nez se s nim dohadovat a vysvetlit mu to, tak mu na chvili pustim ftp a je to ;)
<h00ked> a pokud to pujde po lokalce, tak bych tam kazdopadne dal nfs
<yunife> h00ked, nj, ale tak tigrid to chce pre svoju vlastnu potrebu, takze by to problem byt nemal az taky ci :-P
<tigrid> chtel bych to fakt jenom pro sebe no :-)
<h00ked> tak to bych se uplne vykaslal na nejake slozitosti, nfs na doma a ssh pro pristup z venci no :)
<tigrid> a nfs je program ? a chci to i na win ten pristup
<h00ked> fuj
<yunife> urcite bude aj nejaky NFS klient pre widlu
<yunife> pripadne v lokalnej sieti pojde aj to SSH ze jo :-)
<h00ked> neco by melo byt
<h00ked> jj ale pokud budes mit jako ja ruzne po byte pozapojovanych 10 disku s daty, tak ti z toho po chvili jebne :D
<tigrid> a ta samba neni dostupna z venku že ne ? přemyšlim že bych tam hodil tu sambu +nfs/ssh
<h00ked> nfs nacpes do fstab a mas po startu vsechno namountovane :)
<h00ked> musela by se imho nastavit... se sambou sem snad jeste (zaplatpanbuh) nepracoval :D
<tigrid> heej trochu česky poprosim :-D co to je fstab
<h00ked> wiki.ubuntu.cz/fstab
<h00ked> hadam :D
<h00ked> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/P%C5%99ipojen%C3%AD%20disku/fstab
<h00ked> demence kdo delal permalinky
<yunife> tigrid, u toho NFS ide o to, ze ti pripoji disk zo serveru na stanici ako keby tam bol fizycky ten disk;-)
<yunife> ci fyzicky? :D
<tigrid> fyzicky :-D
<tigrid> hmm tak fstab se mne ani moc netyka ne ? :-D
<tigrid> jelikoz do toho hrabat nebudu :-
<tigrid> jedno slozim kompa hodim do skrine a dobre :-d
<h00ked> a jee to bude jeste boj
<yunife> tigrid, tak vies moznosti su vseliake treba si vybrat ;-)
<h00ked> jdu radsi servat podrzene at makaji :D
<h00ked> no kazdopadne jestli to chces delat pres klikatka, tak se u toho zes*res, to ti garantuju :) lepsi je nahodit ciste serverove distro a sednout k shellu :p
<h00ked> lol m$ ma smysl pro humor http://yfrog.com/z/h7a3fxzp
<tigrid> klikatka nijak nevyzaduji :-D jenom jsem ciste v shelu nepracoval :-)
<tigrid> a pujde streamovat video/hudba po local siti pres ten nfs/ssh ?
<yunife> tigrid, samozrejme ze ano :-)
<h00ked> moc napr.
<tigrid> fajn :-) ja bych nerad horko tezko neco nastavil a pak brecel ze to neni mozne :-D
<yunife> tigrid, tak v linuxe to pojde urcite
<yunife> tigrid, vo windowse netusim 
<h00ked> http://upload.h00ked.cz/images/snmekobrazovky3hoh.png :p
<tigrid> no ja vyuzivam oba dva os :-D
<h00ked> jednoduche, krasne a prehledne :)
<tigrid> MOC :-D
<h00ked> music on console :)
<yunife> h00ked, nj :D
<yunife> tigrid, neboj cez konzolu to streamovat nemusis :D
<h00ked> akorat na streamovani se tam musi dokompilovat plugin... ale to je brnkacka, je to popsane jak pro retardovane opice navod :D
<tigrid> hmm to je idealni navod pro mne :-D
<h00ked> yunife: dej mu to co si delal v jave
<h00ked> ale je tam potreba asi milion TB ramky :D
<yunife> h00ked, ta je uz out-date :D
<tigrid> tak to ne ja budu rad kdyz sezenu 256 :-D
<yunife> h00ked, ale ked tak premyslam nejaky nadupany network file server/client pre multiplatformu by vobec nebol spatny napad 
<h00ked> kolik mas rozpocet?
<h00ked> a v jave co? :D:D
<yunife> h00ked, to ne, skor QT
<yunife> tigrid, chces server zaobstarat?
<tigrid> jak zaobstarat ?
<yunife> tigrid, za 200 EUR kupis super pocitac s intel atom procesorom
<tigrid> no ja skladam po znamych kdo co nepotrebuje :-D
<h00ked> aha
<yunife> tigrid, aha, nj
<tigrid> mam zakladnu+cpu+psu
<tigrid> 1.2 GHz AMD disky mam svoje a jedine co mi treba je ramka :-)
<yunife> tigrid, http://www.alza.sk/foxconn-barebone-atom-r10-d3-d236816.htm
<h00ked> ja mam doma jako primarni FS tohle http://www.alza.cz/qnap-ts-459u-rp-turbo-nas-d195581.htm
<yunife> tigrid, existuju taketo srandy :-)
<yunife> tigrid, intel atom poskytuje dostatocny vykon na domaci file server :D
<yunife> tigrid, nebo kupit NASku ked chces iba suborovy server
<tigrid> amd 1.2 by taky mohl stacit na to moje vyuziti :-D
<tigrid> jenze to jsou prachy navic a tohle bude slozene za hubicku :-D
<yunife> h00ked, ty mas doma RACK? :D
<h00ked> jop, celkem 4
<h00ked> tohle vypada hezky http://www.alza.cz/iomega-storcenter-px4-300r-12000gb-4x3tb-cloud-edition-d240077.htm
<tigrid> a kdyz to bude ok tak se bude uvazovat o nejake nove srande :-d
<h00ked> byt to bez disku, tak to beru :)
<yunife> h00ked, myslim, ze tigrid nema doma rack na to :D:D
<tigrid> taky bohaty nejsem :-D
<tigrid> hold chudy student :-d
<yunife> ale tie mini pc sa daju do 100 eur v pohode ;-)
<h00ked> kruci... snmp a iscsi target, asi sem se zamiloval :D
<tigrid> no ja verim ale predce jenom takhle to bude fakt zadarmo :-D
<tigrid> 0€
<h00ked> AFP <3
<yunife> tigrid, zadarmo?
<yunife> tigrid, myslis?
<yunife> tigrid, stary PC
<yunife> tigrid, to bude mat velku spotrebu
<tigrid> ja vim ze to bude zrat vic :-D
<tigrid> ale na ozkouseni jeslti to fakt vyuziju idelani si myslim
<h00ked> spotreba do 2kW je v poho
<yunife> h00ked, :-D
<h00ked> 3kW uz elektrarny nadavaji, ale porad se to da :D
<yunife> h00ked, kurva priznaj sa
<tigrid> navic to amd je jenom 50W :-D
<yunife> h00ked, ku tebe tahali novy kabel ze :D
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> nn, tu mam asi 60 stare obvody
<h00ked> proc myslis, ze mam ke kazde masine dve UPSky... :D
<h00ked> tu to lita vic jak na matejske
<tigrid> lol ? :-D
<tigrid> a upsky mas seriove nebo paralelne ? :-D
<yunife> h00ked, ty kokos, to ako u nas v jedne zakladnej skole, nakupili pocitace a pripojovali a pripojovali a chudak hlinikova pripojka to neutiahla :D:D
<yunife> tigrid, ta divaj elektrotechnik boa :D
<tigrid> boa ?
<h00ked> seriove, nejsem magor :D
<yunife> tigrid, nevies co je boa?
<tigrid> nebylo by pro tebe jednodusi koupit dieselagregat ? :-D
<tigrid> nevim, jinak bych se neptal
<yunife> tigrid, :-D
<yunife> prosim ta na co by mu bol agregat
<h00ked> mg :D:D
<yunife> on ma zo severu jednu pripojku od elektrarni
<yunife> a z juhu druhu :D
<yunife> ze?
<h00ked> ale hovno
<yunife> a elektrikary picovali, ze kvoli 3kW museli tahat kabel az ku tebe :D
<h00ked> :D
<tigrid> :-D
<yunife> inac to by bola celkom haluz zapojit UPSky paralne :D:D
<tigrid> to by slo ale :-D
<h00ked> tam by bylo ztrat vic nez v iraku
<tigrid> co proc ztrat ?
<yunife> to skor zalezi od UPSky :D
<yunife> ale asi jo :D
<yunife> musela by tam byt nejaka synchronizacia fazoveho posunu :D
<h00ked> z upsky do upsky a pak teprve do PC...
<h00ked> to me poser.. :D
<h00ked> pice
<h00ked> uz me pletete :D
<h00ked> du makat radsi :D
<yunife> vole si tam mal baterky z auta do serie zapojit aby to dalo 230VDC a das iba diody a mas to, nepotrebujes ziadnu UPS :D
<tigrid> :-D
<h00ked> jasne a ty vyndej tu ruku z nocniku radsi uz 
<yunife> h00ked, proc :D:D
<yunife> h00ked, myslis, ze by to neslo? :D:D
<h00ked> resis dva roky jedno a to same porad dokola
<h00ked> ja se tomu uz vazne nesmeju ;) :D
<tigrid> smej see :-D
<yunife> :-D
<yunife> ach jaj ze som si ja hubu otvaral :D:D
<yunife> idem sa radsej s AVRkami hrat 
<sisal> Zdravím. VLC / Totem zcela zamrzají systém, v náhodných intervalech během přehrávání. Ubuntu 11.04 - Barton 1,8GHz - 1GB RAM - Ati 1950GT (default driver). Nějaký nápad? Předem díky.
<tigrid> nic mne nenapada krom zkusit jine ovladače
<sisal> x1000 serie je už vyřazená z podpory
<Chinese_soup> downgrade
<tigrid> tak sehnat nekde posledni ovladač a zkusit to s nim
<tigrid> jak mne fakt nic nenapada nejsem odbornik na to jsou tady jini :-)
<Starejbar> bre odpo
<tigrid> dobre
<yunife> dobre dobre, ako pre koho, h00ked je dneska nejakej podrazdenej pozor na neho
<Starejbar1> oka dam si majzla :D
<h00ked> nejsem podrazdenej, jenom me uz sere ;) :D
<Amynka> to vis ze nejsi podrazdena zenska
<h00ked> pst :D
<Starejbar1> no radsi uz mlcim
<Amynka> boha
<Amynka> clovek chce poradit
<Amynka> a nevi co je ssh?
<Amynka> ty ve ja bych vas vsecky takovy ubuntaky vykopala z okna
<h00ked> mi proste sere, kdyz mi nekdo dva roky pokazde mele jedno a to same a ceka, ze se tomu budu smat... to je jak zaseklej kazetak :D
<Amynka> me sere kdyz nekdo kdo ma linux nevi co je ssh
<Amynka> to at jde chcipnout
<h00ked> to si muzu zapnout wowko abych tohle slysel :D
<Amynka> sisal: co kodeky..
<Amynka> i kdyz to asi ne
<Amynka> navic
<Amynka> zamrzava
<Amynka> sisal: vytuhne program?
<sisal> VLC ma vlastní sadu kodeků ne? Nemyslím že by potom tuhnul i Totem.
<h00ked> ma cenu jeste delat fixy na IE7? nebo uz vsechny ovce jsou na novejsich? :D
<Amynka> sisal: ja se ptam co se s tim deje
<Amynka> sisal: fakt nevim co znamena vytuhnout
<Amynka> vytuhne a pak to nejde ani vypnout
<Amynka> nebo jak 
<Amynka> specifikuj problem
<sisal> Prostě se zasekne, pomůže jen hard reset.
<Amynka> sisal: to mas ty chytraku
<Amynka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517922
<Amynka> sisal: nauc se googlit jina ksi odepsanej
<sisal> Vytuhnutí používáme jako zkratku pro "Systém nereaguje na povely" :)
<Amynka> a laskave
<Amynka> nepis bez utf 8
<Amynka> h00ked: jezis to je trotl tohleto co to tu mate 
<Amynka> za lamy
<Amynka> moje nervy..
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> Amynka: co bys chtela... ubuntu :D
<Amynka> bude poucovat kdyz to neumi ani vygoogit
<Amynka> a j to kurva
<Amynka> prvni odkaz
<Amynka> h00ked: jo no
<h00ked> ja se uz treti den jebu s novym webem pro xubuntu... :D
<Amynka> t si taky trotl
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> h00ked: ale vis co je nejvetsi hell
<Amynka> rozjet neco na suse
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> takovy prehravani videa
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> me to suse ani nenabootovalo co ste mi dali :D
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> mam ho hozene nekde ve skrini :D
<Amynka> ty si trol
<Amynka> troll
<h00ked> ale hovno, suse je troll :D
<Amynka> neumis ani nabootovat livecd
<Amynka> tu se to zas loguje co?
<Amynka> to budu zas za furii
<Amynka> .d
<h00ked> livecd nabootovat umim, ale nejsem harry potter abych nabootoval suse :D
<Amynka> expeliarmus
<Amynka> :D
<sisal> Amynka: Kdyby to co jsi našel aspoň trochu souviselo s mým problémem...
<Amynka> sisal: to preinstlauj
<Amynka> to bude fungovat
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> by k tomu meli davat navod, co se ma kdy obetovat za zvire a jaky ritualni tanec udelat aby urcita vec fungovala
<Amynka> ver mi
<Amynka> to je uni verzani reseni
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> preinstlaujes vsecko ono se to vyresi
<Amynka> sisal: je ot ubuntu nemuzes se v tom hrabat
<Amynka> to je jak winsows kote
<Amynka> windows
<Amynka> sisal: a kdyz to porad nebude fungovat tak uz je jen jedna moznost kde je chyba ;)
<Amynka> h00ked: pomoc ten clovek nemysli mozkem
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> Amynka: tak zajdem  na kafe? potrebuju od toho xubuntu vypnout :D
<Amynka> i kdyz kdyz preinstalis
<Amynka> gdm tak ti to asi moc nepomuze
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> Amynka: nebo spachame sebevrazdu.. to taky vyresi :D
<Amynka> nemam cas
<Amynka> _:D
<Amynka> h00ked: jindy
<Amynka> h00ked: civ na ten odkaz
<h00ked> to je strasna kokotina ten system, jak ten probiram vsechny screeny apod :D
<Amynka> mu pomohlo preinstalit gdm
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> co ot je za picovinu
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> lol :D
<Amynka> apt-get install ubuntu again
<Amynka> :D
<Chinese_soup> apt-get purge ubuntu
<Amynka> sisal: hele kdyz mu pomohlo preinstalit gdm
<Amynka> tak tobe taky
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> h00ked: asi spadnu na zem
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> to jenom preinstaluje poskozene zavislosti pokud nejake jsou
<Amynka> h00ked: nekaz m iradost
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> asi hodne rozjebany system :D
<Amynka> nechci vedet
<Amynka> co za balicek je 
<h00ked> ze by to nebylo grafikou? :D
<Amynka> ubuntu-desktop
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> h00ked: jako to ze mu vytuhne prehravac
<h00ked> no bezelo to kolem gnome :D
<Amynka> muze byt tak 3000 vecma
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> kdyz jich 80% preinstali
<h00ked> mno si hodne pesimisticka :D
<Amynka> tak ma80% sanci
<Amynka> ze to spravi
<Amynka> sem matfyzak ne
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> lol
<h00ked> ono se porad pro demenci pouziva tohle slovo? :D:D:D
<Amynka> jestli ja sem dementni
<Amynka> tak to pak nevim co si ty
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> to slovo jeste neexistuje :D
<Amynka> aha
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> tak to pak jo
<Amynka> :D
<yunife> bezte sa bavit na sukromny kanal
<Amynka> usaty smradoch
<Amynka> yunife: or?
<Amynka> yunife: bitka?
<Amynka> to rika typek
<h00ked> nekdo ho prej malem vyslovil, ale dostal z toho infarkt :D
<yunife> Amynka, co by ako malo byt?
<Amynka> yunife: nevim si prijemny jak tehotna zenska
<Amynka> yunife: mas probleeeeeeeeeeem?
<yunife> Amynka, ano mam
<Amynka> yunife: tak nas s nim neobtezuj
<Amynka> :)
<Amynka> jdi na kanal #myproblems
<Amynka> a vykecej se
<yunife> Amynka, zda sa ti, ze som tu pisal nieco o tom aky problem mam? nie tak laskavo nechrl
<Amynka> yunife: jee ty si pruderni
<Amynka> yunife: bud milej dostanes cukrik
<Amynka> sme tu resili zavazny problem
<Amynka> jak spravit ubuntu
<Amynka> h00ked: docela by me dostalo kdyby ty prikazy nakopcil do konzole a fungovalo mu to
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> imho by to melo zabrat, ono alsa je svine celkem, me taky delala problemy, kdyz sem zapojoval 5.1 repraky
<Amynka> jo
<Amynka> ono to zabere asi na vsech distrach
<Amynka> krom gentoo
<Amynka> h00ked: co mu jebe?
<h00ked> jj u gentoo do toho musis kopnout :D
<h00ked> netusim... sem mu rekl, ze uz me sere, jak mi porad opakuje jedno a to same dokola a ja se tomu mam smat :D
<Amynka> aha
<Amynka> ja myslela ze utoci
<Amynka> na moje solving problems
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> asi jo
<h00ked> tak z 90% to zabira podle komentaru na dost problemu... takze jestli to nebude fungovat, tak reinstall :D
<Amynka> h00ked: no dyt to tam pisou
<Amynka> ze to zabere na vsechno
<Amynka> sisal: zkusils to ?
<h00ked> ono tam je podtim, ze se ma jeste restartovat... :D
<Amynka> coz neudelal
<Amynka> jinak by to nebyl
<Amynka> h00ked: takze sere na naserady
<Amynka> h00ked: to je takovy ten linuxak co ma pocit ze na jeho problem zabere jen jedno specificke reseni .. k tomu problemu pac nevi oc je linux zac
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> spis ubuntu
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> neta linux
<h00ked> neser, nebo ti misto gentoo dam na masinu bsd :D
<sisal> Ne, nebudu to ani zkoušet, s alsou problém nemám jak jsem psal.
<h00ked> boze boze boze...
<sisal> To si můžu rovnou do terminálu opsat Otčenáš, podobná rada.
<Amynka> sisal: co to kurva meles?
<Amynka> sisal: tam muze byt mala chybka
<Amynka> pri instalaci
<h00ked> pokud nechces pouzit funkcni reseni, tak hodne stesti :D
<Amynka> sisal:  vis uplne picu
<Amynka> jestl is ti mmas problem
<Amynka> sisal: pokud nejsi schopen tohle pochopit
<Amynka> mel by sis dat windows
<Amynka> h00ked: enough
<sisal> Protože je unix jen pro vyvolené? :D
<Amynka> ne
<Amynka> a neni to unix
<h00ked> sisal: pokud vis, ze to neni alsou, tak v tom pripade ale vis cim to je a neni co resit ne? to pak bude jednoduche najit reseni prece ;)
<Amynka> ale linux to blbecku
<Amynka> ses uplne vypatlanej fakt
<h00ked> Amynka: klid
<Amynka> du se zabit
<h00ked> prdne ti cevka a co ja potom :D
<Amynka> nechci zit ve svete kde zije tohle
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> a me za boha nechce v drupalu fungovat vyjizdeci nabidka...
<Amynka> sisal: proste udelej tohle a zkus jiny ovladace
<Amynka> a mas to
<h00ked> asi na necem ujizdi...
<Amynka> prvne ovladace
<Amynka> pak tohle
<Amynka> ju dneska je den deti
<Amynka> chci darky
<h00ked> Amynka: nedostanes, zlobis :D
<sisal> S opožděnou pubertou už se asi mezi děti počítat nemůžeš.
<Amynka> sisal: no aspon nejsem totalni debil jako ty
<Amynka> radsi posahany pubertak
<Amynka> nes trotl co neumi si spravit taokvou kravinu
<Amynka> to sem umela uz ve 14ti
<Amynka> h00ked: trefny me zabanuje co?
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> Amynka: se za tebe primluvim :)
<Amynka> sisal: sorac uz se klidnim
<h00ked> Amynka: jak bys rekla anglicky vyjizdeci menu? :D
<sisal> pulldown menu
<Amynka> h00ked: drop-down
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> co ja vim me rekla ucitelka anglictiny
<Amynka> ze neumim anglicky
<h00ked> jop
<h00ked> dropdown
<h00ked> :D
<Amynka> fakt?
<h00ked> jj
<Amynka> vidim vsude samy faktorialy
<h00ked> to se uci na zakladce ne? :D
<Amynka> h00ked: satnarka?
<Amynka> to ais tezko
<Amynka> :D
<Amynka> i kdyz pockej
<Amynka> h00ked: mas zakladku ne?
<Amynka> tak mi povez
<h00ked> ptej se :D
<Amynka> princip inkluze a exkluze
<Amynka> xD
<h00ked> to nejsou faktorialy :D
<Amynka> zas googli trotl
<h00ked> btw
<Amynka> ne?
<Amynka> takze kdyz ho pouzijes na nejaky priklad
<Amynka> treba na obecnou satnarku
<h00ked> nestacil by ti princip iluze a exitu? :D
<Amynka> tak nedostanes faktoriali?
<Amynka> aktorialy
<h00ked> na satnarku nepouziju matiku, ale alkohol :D
<Amynka> to je zvlastni
<Amynka> mam pocit
<Amynka> ze smrdis
<Amynka> _:D
<h00ked> co ja vim, me matika nebere
<Amynka> zkus sprchu
<h00ked> ja sem rad ze zvladam stredoskolskou matiku :D
<Amynka> xD
<Amynka> ale zakladku nezvladas
<Amynka> jak vidim
<Amynka> kdyz tvrdis ze se to uci na zakladce
<Amynka> :D
<h00ked> na zakladku sere pes
<h00ked> to zvladaj i cikani :D
<Amynka> not really
<Amynka> obcas to doklepou do 9vate tridy
<h00ked> pice fakt se tesim na prelinkovani celeho webu... to bude zase jebacka...
<h00ked> sel bych se nekam zlejt... xD
<Starejbar1> svata pravda
<Starejbar1> neni nic lepsi nez se zlejt kdyz lije
<h00ked> tak tak :D
<h00ked> tak sup, vsechno co je v praze prihlasit se :D
<h00ked_mobil> tak a chlastame =)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-02
<tomas__> Dobré ráno :-)
<tomas__> chtěl bych poprosit o radu, nainstaloval jsem si ubuntu unity, ale otravuje mě možnost přepínání mezi aplikacemi pomocí Win+W, nevíte jak nastavit, aby se například při najetí myši do levého horního rohu spustila stejná funkce jako při stisku Win + W? :-) Děkuji
<_hubert_> Tak jsem projel Portal 2. Byly to těžké dva dny ve windlích..
<FrostyX> muzete mi nekdo rict co je na kodu <a href="#"><button>Klikni</button></a> spatne ? Ted se ozval klient, ze mu to nefunguje v IE a opere :-D ... Jsem to hned musel zkusit a odkaz opravdu nefunguje. Kliknuti nic neudela
<h00ked_> zkus dat misto mrizky odkaz?
<ZOMBitch> :))
<ZOMBitch> dobra rada nad zlato :P
<h00ked_> no a ne? :D
<ZOMBitch> jn :D
<h00ked_> a nebo mu rekni, at si strci IE do <>
<h00ked_> :D
<h00ked_> DHL ma zajimavy zpusob prepravy veci
<ZOMBitch> IE rozhodne, ale opera by teda jit mohla :)
<h00ked_> z readingu autem na gatwick, letadlem do bruselu a z bruselu autem do prahy...
<FrostyX> volove :-D ... # jsem tam dal jen abych vas nezatezoval odkazem :-D
<ZOMBitch> joo ted delas chytryho co :P
<Chinese_soup> Line 3, Column 20: The element button must not appear as a descendant of the a element.
<FrostyX> validator.w3.org si na to ale nestezuje ..
<FrostyX> z kama mas tu hlasku ?
<Chinese_soup> odtamtud
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> ale je pravda ze se zvolilo HTML5 :D
<Chinese_soup> ale XHTML rika napr taky Line 3, Column 12: document type does not allow element "a" here
<Chinese_soup> HTML4 rika to same co html5
<FrostyX> jo, ale to ti nepodpruje odkaz jen tak volne. kdyz to <a> uzavres jeste do <p> tak uz to nehlasi
<FrostyX> jenze situaci s nefunkcnosti to nemeni
<Chinese_soup> a proc nepouzit <button onClick="window.location=pal-nekam">lolz</button>?
<Chinese_soup> nevim jak presne to funguje v jakym prohlizeci, ale teoreticky by to melo jit v kazdym s js?
<FrostyX> to zas nepujde bez JS
<Chinese_soup> aha no
<Chinese_soup> co button totalne vynechat? :D
<FrostyX> grafikovi se to nelibi :-D ... ale jestli nenajdu nejake prijiatelne reseni, tak na to seru
<Chinese_soup> grafik at si, vis co
<h00ked_> aha... takze z belgie to pojede jeste na jedno prekladiste... :/
<h00ked_> ma cenu kupovat si 32GB pametovku, kdyz ma xoom 32GB interni pamet?
<_hubert_> h00ked_: Jistota je jistota.
<_hubert_> Nevíte, jestli mi hamachi + CS1.6 pojede pod ubuntu?
<FrostyX> CS
<FrostyX> bez problemu, ale to hamachi by mohla byt sranda
<FrostyX> nebo ne ? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Hamachi
<_hubert_> Hmm, použil jsem http://blog.javorek.net/hamachi-na-ubuntu/
<h00ked_> krucinal... uz tri hodiny se mi zdrzuje balik v bruselu :/
<_hubert_> Nevíte někdo, jak přenášet soubory do virtual PC?
<FrostyX> ja jedu normalne pres sambu
<FrostyX> na hostitelskem systemu mi bezi samba a sdilim jeden adresar s pravama pro zapis od kohokoli.
<FrostyX> Jinak ve virtualboxu Machine > settings > shared folders
<_hubert_> Měl bych se odnaučit se prvně ptát a pak řešit.. Udělal jsem z toho iso a to ve virtualboxu připojil... Ale díky, FrostyX, Tvoje řešení je rychlejší. :)
<FrostyX> :)
<ZOMBitch> hubert_: ja to resim sshfs trebas, ale to bude tim ze lezu jen na linuxove stroje, na to moje widleni postaci sdileni pres dropbox :)
<_hubert_> Nevíte někdo, který soubor ve WP se stará o zápis nového článku?
<ZOMBitch> 21:07 < _hubert_> Měl bych se odnaučit se prvně ptát a pak řešit.. :P
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Já už to hledám deset minut, ale prostě se nevyznám v cizích zdrojácích... Jenom bych potřeboval inspiraci, jak se to řeší..
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: ja bych trebas nechal vypsat vsechno a prohnal to grepem na potrebny vyraz co hledam ;)
<_hubert_> NEvím, co přesně hledám. :(
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: jakto? podivam co leze do sql a hledam podle urceni tabulky a pod parametru? :)
<_hubert_> Ajo doháje, oni do toho pořád pletou databáze. Tak to se jdu zahrabat.
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: si to cekal v textaku ci co? :))
<_hubert_> PHP sakra! Já nechci DB, mám z nich strach. :/
<ZOMBitch> mam pocit, ze bez toho se nechytas ;)
<_hubert_> Ach jo. :/
<FrostyX> Taky jsem si kdysi myslel jak to bude hrozne slozite. Ale prace s DB je jednodussi jak s textakem :-D
<h00ked_> bez db to mas jako auto bez motoru :)
<h00ked_> jde to, ale blbe :p
<ZOMBitch> presne, je to jednodussi jak to tahat z textaku :)
<_hubert_> Mně by spíš zajímalo, jak je tam vyřešené to textování článků..
<ZOMBitch> zapisem a ctenim z DB :)
<_hubert_> Jo jo, ale jak přesně... Třeba h00ked to má tak, že články mají nějaké číslování... To by mě zajímalo..
<ZOMBitch> pokud nepochopis pojem databaze, nepochopis spojeni novinek,cislovani,datumove serazeni ... nic :)
<ZOMBitch> nemusim tu vetu psat dvakrat ze :P
<_hubert_> Ne. :D
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: se neboj a neco pocti ... 3. odkaz http://erblog.over.cz/tvorba-www/php-mysql/zaciname-s-php-a-mysql-uvod.html
<ZOMBitch> beh, tam toho teda je :D
<ZOMBitch> http://www.zive.cz/clanky/zaciname-s-mysql-1dil/sc-3-a-102589/default.aspx bude asi lepsi
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Ale to jo, já "umím" databáze... základ, Tvorba tabulek, databází, vkládání, čtení, propokemé s php.... Ale nemám jej rád. :/
<ZOMBitch> _hubert_: neco jako "proc to delat jednoduse, kdyz to jde slozite" ?
<_hubert_> ZOMBitch: Přesně... Však já si to vžiju..
<ZOMBitch> :)
<_hubert_> A vůbec, co tu ještě dělám? Já jsem školou povinný člověk, brou, kluci. :)
<ZOMBitch> nez budes vzuhu, ja uz budu mit hodku odmakano :)
<ZOMBitch> hura na kute, gn all ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-03
<h00ked_> tak.. xoom bude podle operatorky dorucen v pondeli, zaklinac byl prave odeslan, takze taky v pondeli... nadhera :p
<supersasho> instalovali ste niekto phpmyadmin na nove ubuntu? nezmenili sa tam zasa umiestnenia configurakov alebo nieco?
<supersasho> tak ako vzdy uz som si to poriesil :)
<h00ked_> sikula, ja ti veril :D
<freax> :-D meli by sme zmenit topic.. neco jako: nejvice nam zalezi na sebezdokonalovani uzivatelu. s nicim vam nepomuzeme, zato vas pochvalime kdyz na to prijdete sami :-D
<h00ked_> :D
<ZOMBitch> :))))
<ZOMBitch> to tam nejak zakomponuju jeste :D
<h00ked_> tam je takovejch kravin, ze si toho nikdo nevsimne
<h00ked_> a navic topic nikdo necte :D
<_hubert_> h00ked_: Jak to vypadá s xubuntu?
<supersasho> ja to nechapem, mam priecinok s rootovskymi pravami, tak ich menim cez sudo a aj tak nic neurobi
<supersasho> nehladam odpoved, len dufam ze ked na to pridem ma pochvalite :-D
<h00ked_> no v nedeli budu nejspis nahravat
<_hubert_> Až tak, jo? Nějaký screen už máš?
<h00ked_> mam
<h00ked_> ale ty nejsi v okruhu lidi, kteri mi do toho muzou kecat :D
<_hubert_> Já Ti do toho kecat nebudu! :D
<h00ked_> vice mene cekam az mi mlada udela header a par drobnosti :)
<_hubert_> Tak to jo. :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked_: jeeee, do ceho ze muzu kecat? :D
<h00ked_> ty? do myho zadku, treba ho to bude zajimat :p :D
<h00ked_> stejne vam muzu ukazat screen podoby, jak to ted vubec nevypada :D
<h00ked_> a za boha se mi nechce domena chytit na novy obsah.. :/
<ZOMBitch> h00ked_: wtf? ctj za kktinu? cache browseru?
<h00ked_> netusim, mam jednu IP na serveru a na ni asi pet domen... asi sem se nekde preklepl :D
<ZOMBitch> jestli ona nebude chba mezi klavesnici a zidli ;)
<h00ked_> ty kravo o.O
<h00ked_> totalni zahlceni serveru... 
<h00ked_> je mozne, ze by behem jedne vteriny prislo na jednu z domen tak pul milionu lidi? :D:D
<ZOMBitch> best :P
<ZOMBitch> h00ked_: je, ale ne na tvoji :D
<h00ked_> a neco vyzira ramku jak svina :D
<ZOMBitch> apache asi ne
<h00ked_> no byl to apache
<h00ked_> resp spis najezd indianu podle poctu bezicich instanci :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<h00ked_> tak, ma prace je hotova
<h00ked_> http://geekwall.cz/
<h00ked_> dalsi narocny projekt :D
<supersasho> hm nezobrazuje mi r s hackem
<h00ked_> tak si difny :D
<supersasho> mam pocit ze hej, lebo mi nejak nefunguje poriadne net, mam pocit ze som nieco doondil :-D
<h00ked_> lepsi?
<h00ked_> zkus refresh, nacpal sem tam charset UTF-8
<supersasho> no to je lepsie :)
<h00ked_> cajk :)
<_hubert_> LOL! :D 
<_hubert_> h00ked_: Tím geekwallem jsi mě dostal. :D
<ok2cqr> ten rd hosting je nejaky drahy :-D
<h00ked_> no co, ja jenom zprostredkoval domenu a zaridil hosting
<h00ked_> ti dam slevu jestli chces :D
<ok2cqr> ne, dekuji
<ok2cqr> mam za 100 mesicne VPS s 512MB RAM a 15GB HDD
<ok2cqr> zatim staci ale je to jen tak tak, asi pujdu do vyssi verze
<ok2cqr> za 200 1GB ram a 30GB HDD
<ok2cqr> :-)
<h00ked_> ja tam mam ted volno dve jadra, asi 9GB ram a neco kolem TB disku :)
<ok2cqr> tomu se tezko konkuruje :-)
<h00ked_> jakoze volno, jakoze nevyuzito, tak to mam vsechno na svem VPS :)
<ok2cqr> to bych se asi nedoplatil, rodinny rozpocet by to nedal
<ok2cqr> a manzelka neschvalila :-)
<ZOMBitch> h00ked_: ty cubo, priste uz na to neklikam :D
<h00ked_> ZOMBitch: :D:D:D
 * ZOMBitch se z toho jde posrat ...
<h00ked_> ok2cqr: u koho to mas? a jeste rekni ze u bananu... :D
<ok2cqr> neeee
<h00ked_> pipni? :D
<ok2cqr> http://hosting.wedos.com/cs/virtualni-servery.html?affd=55427
<h00ked_> jee wedos :D
<h00ked_> ty mely pruser kvuli seedboxum asi rok zpatky :D
<ok2cqr> ja s nima zatim zadny problem nemam :-)
<h00ked_> jo pockej s tema sem jednal :D
<ok2cqr> u pipni mel hosting muj znamy, a dost casto si ani nepipl :-D
<h00ked_> to bylo jak technik nevedel co to je procesorovy cas, uplink apod :D
<ok2cqr> no, na takove veci je lepsi email
<h00ked_> jo, to bylo emailem :D
<ok2cqr> taky zalezi do toho se na podpore zrovna trefis
<ok2cqr> nikdy jsem po nich nic takoveho nechtel, tak nevim
<h00ked_> neni garantovany procesorovy cas a neni garantovana linka, to si muzou strcit do zadku :D
<ok2cqr> jen neco kolem DNS a pak prideleni IPV6 kdyz jeli jeste v testovacim rezimu
<ok2cqr> jestli Ti to vadi, tak pak ano
<ok2cqr> mi to bohate staci jak to maji
<h00ked_> no, ze tam neni garantovana linka je fakt na <> :D
<ok2cqr> je tam nejaka agregace
<ok2cqr> na moje projekty to staci, TB dat nikdo ode mne netaha, nejsem seznam.cz, navstevnost taky mala :-)
<h00ked_> - konektivita není nijak omezená a ani nijak garantovaná. Každé VPS má uplink 100Mbps full duplex. Každý fyzický server má 1Gbps uplink. Nyní má datacentrum 2 x 1Gbps přípojky, každým dnem spustíme 10Gbps konektivitu. Vytížení linek je zde:
<h00ked_> http://datacentrum.wedos.com/traffic.html
<h00ked_> mi prislo mailem
<h00ked_> Nevím, zda bych Vám mohl ještě nějak pomoci, ale jen bych upřesnil následující:
<h00ked_> - co se týká garance procesorů, tak tam skutečně žádnou garanci nenabízíme, ale snažíme se zátěž všech serverů balancovat tak, aby nikde nebyla žádná výkonnostní mezera. Měl by jste tedy k dispozici určitý počet vláken procesoru XEON (používáme 2 nebo 3 druhy a na serveru vždy 2 procesory). Žádný ze serverů nedoplácí na jiného uživatele, který by přetěžoval infrastrukturu, protože zátěž balancujeme.
<h00ked_> dve ctyrjadra na 80 klientu mi prijde trochu malo :D
<ok2cqr> kde je tech 80 klientu na server?
<h00ked_> jo ceky, to mi psal v ty komunikaci pres klienta
<ok2cqr> aha, no moc bych tomu neveril
<h00ked_> aaa neposilaji ani na mail prepis
<ZOMBitch> h00ked_: hlavne mi tady nedelej sceny hned v prvni fazi vztahu jo ... :P
<h00ked_> maji tam 4x600GB disky pro data na VPS na serveru, deleno max. diskovym prostorem vychazi asi 20 lidi, kdyz si vezmes, ze max. moznost nikdo nebere tak to cca vychazi :)
<h00ked_> ale tak to je sumak...
<h00ked_> kdyby mi slibili aspon ctyri vlakna, tak by to stacilo, ale ani to nemuzou pry :D
<h00ked_> no proste me nepresvedcili, ze by jejich sluzby byly pro me :D
<ok2cqr> ch8pu
<ok2cqr> mas jine pozadavky
<ok2cqr> nastesti si muzeme vybrat :-)
<h00ked_> mno nic, mizim se zhulakat za firemni prachy huuuuuuuuuuuuu :D
<yunife> dobry vecer prajem, co to, neverim svojim ociam h00ked tu nie je? a co mu vypadol prud :-D
<Chinese_soup> sel chlastat
<mkiklhorn> ma nekdo problem s pripojenim na forum? co to dela? tedy spis nedela?
<yunife> mkiklhorn, jake forum?
<vojtech_t> yunife: jaký asi :-)
<supersasho> ooo vojto ma OP :)
<yunife> tak mne sa zda ze nejde ani stranka poriadne a nie to este forum :D
<supersasho> to si poriesil kvoli tomu xchulitovi? :)
<supersasho> stranka ide pomaly ale ide
<supersasho> forum ee
<yunife> forum mi nabehlo ale 
<yunife> dokonca lepsie ako stranka :D
<supersasho> aha no mne strank uz normal ale forum pomaly :)
<yunife> akesi to je variabilne
<yunife> :D
<supersasho> dobry navod na reklamu :) ludia zacnu o tom hovorit a hned je dvojnasobna navstevnost :)
<vojtech_t> supersasho: op jsem teď nějak pořád, ani nevím jak to :-)
<yunife> kokos tam je 486tka server ci co :D:D
<supersasho> yunife: to fakt? :-D
<yunife> ja nevim, sa iba pytam, ked to tak lezie :D
<yunife> asi nie su prachy na lepsie zelezo
<mkiklhorn> yunife: forum.ubuntu.cz, ale dobry, uz to jede, jeden proces na serveru pozral celou ramku tak byly silene odezvy
<supersasho> jak dnes h00ked
<supersasho> h00ked_> ty kravo o.O
<supersasho> <h00ked_> totalni zahlceni serveru... 
<supersasho> <h00ked_> je mozne, ze by behem jedne vteriny prislo na jednu z domen tak pul milionu lidi? :D:D
<supersasho> <h00ked_> a neco vyzira ramku jak svina :D
<supersasho> <h00ked_> no byl to apache
<supersasho> <h00ked_> resp spis najezd indianu podle poctu bezicich instanci :D
<mkiklhorn> :D
<mkiklhorn> dan za popularitu 
<yunife> to je vul :D
<yunife> jako tam sa da nastavit kolko maximalne moze byt pripojeni tak proc to sakra nepouziva :D
<supersasho> mozno ma rad kovbojky :-D
<supersasho> hra sa na cowboya a zostreluje apachov :-D
<mkiklhorn> yunife: uz bezi na poradne masine, a pocet s poctem useru nebyl, jen se zblaznil moin tak jsem ho sestrelil
<yunife> :-)
<yunife> nj sem tam sa v kode vyskytne for(;;);
<yunife> supersasho, viem si to zivo predstavit ako to tam prebieha :D:D "killall apache" tam mate **** :-D
<mkiklhorn> apache je chraneny :D ty se nestrili
<yunife> a mozna jenum odpalil "# halt" a sel na pivo :D
<supersasho> NORTH DAKOTA Dumb State Laws> It is legal to shoot an Indian on horseback, provided you are in a covered wagon. ;)
<supersasho> a moj oblubeny ktory som hladal vlastne :) plati v juznej dakote > If three or more Indians are walking down the street together, they can be considered a war party and fired upon. :-D
<vojtech_t> apache můžete killovat dle libosti, server běží na nginxu ;)
<supersasho> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-04
<tigrid> zdravim lidi, potřeboval bych poradit :-) Kamoš instaluje ubuntu ale zvuk tam hraje strasne nahlas uz i při cca 30% to je uplně na max ale da se jit až na 100% a tim padem přebuřit repraky. Nvm jak to zpravit napadlo mne zablokovat PCM kanal ve zvuku ale netušim jak to provest :-) Google toho moc neřekl
<Chinese_soup> tigrid: alsamixer?
<tigrid> 	
<tigrid> Chinese_soup: no ale co tam  :-D
<Chinese_soup> napr. snizit PCM
<tigrid> to jo ale ono se to samo zveda ...
<Chinese_soup> blbost
<Chinese_soup> kdyz to nastavim treba na 6 a pak dam hlasitost na plno tak je to uplne neco jinyho kdyz mam PCM na 74
<Chinese_soup> no, jestli to nejde, tak ja dal nevim :)
<tigrid> a prosimte polopaticky kde to nastavujes ? ja tam vidim totiz jenom tahlu a ono cisla neukazuje
<Chinese_soup> tigrid: Alt+F2 -> gnome-terminal -> alsamixer -> enter
<tigrid> jo otevrene mam :-)
<tigrid> jo takhle tak to nemam :-)
<Chinese_soup> no a mas tam PCM?
<Chinese_soup> :)
<tigrid> jo ale samo ze zveda :-(
<Chinese_soup> tak ho sniz
<Chinese_soup> v te konzoli
<tigrid> jo v konzoli to jde fajne
<Chinese_soup> no, tak to nejak rozumne sniz a pak uz by to nemelo na 100% tak rvat
<tigrid> ale jak to udelam pres gui chci nastavit nekde volume tak se pcm sam nastavuje
<Chinese_soup> mne se zvysuje jen Master
<tigrid> z čehož jsem v šoku :-)
<Chinese_soup> tak PCM zkus dat na nulu a pak nastavit v gui 100% nebo naopak a bacha na ohluchnuti 
<tigrid> hej dik asi to pomohlo :-)
<Chinese_soup> není zač
<tigrid> whej tak nepomohlo :-(
<Chinese_soup> divny, u me to ma efekt to dat na nulu, tak uz me nic nenapada
<tigrid> :-(
<ok2cqr> dobry vecer
<ok2cqr> zna tu nekdo z vas Python? Mam tu nejaky vypis z logu programu v Pythonu, neco mi tam nechodi a bohuzel mi ten vypis nic nerika, kdyby nahodou nekomu ano ...
<Chinese_soup> Googlu ano ;-)
<ok2cqr> to asi ne ...
<ok2cqr> nevidím tam přímo nějaký error
<ok2cqr> je to prostě log co program dělá a pak zdechne
<ok2cqr> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/618487/
<ok2cqr> je to program terminator
<ok2cqr> více terminálů v jednom okně
<ok2cqr> dá se tam použít vlastní layout a pro každé okno po spuštění nastavit vlastní příkaz
<ok2cqr> no a když si jej nastavím, nespustí se to
<ok2cqr> teda spustí, příkaz se provede a hned se to ukončí, což by nemělo
<ok2cqr> snad
<ok2cqr> no nakonec jsem na to asi přišel
<ok2cqr> tak nic
<_hubert_> Ù½
<_hubert_> To bych nikdy nevěřil, co /dev/urandom vykouzlí. :D
<ok2cqr> :-D
<ok2cqr> Å¡el jsem na to do lesa
<_hubert_> Zatím nejsme schopni provádět překlad z jazyka „paštúnsky“ do jazyka „česky“. Google neví..
<ok2cqr> :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-06-05
<Leskoo> zdravim zije tady nekdo ?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<Leskoo> fajn
<Leskoo> Chinese_soup, umis s eaglem :
<Leskoo> ?
<Chinese_soup> nope
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-28
<anton__> zdravím, jde v ubuntu kliknout kolečkem myši abych mohl rolovat?
<FrostyX> anton__: jako ve webovem prohlizeci ?
<anton__> jj
<FrostyX> a jakem konkretne ?
<FrostyX> ted jsem nasel neco pro firefox ..
<FrostyX> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95267/mouse-wheel-click-scrolling-in-firefox
<anton__> díky tohle jsem potřeboval
<FrostyX> Jestli to bude fungovat, tak je to super :)
<Rattten> Frosty ? nevis jak muzu ovladat urcitej pin com konektoru ?
<FrostyX> To se me neptej :-D
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<FrostyX> :-D :-D
<Chinese_soup> zajimalo by me, kdy ti to zacne pripadat trapne :-P
* sachy changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Neptejte se, jestli se muzete zeptat, ptejte se rovnou, popiste problem a vyckejte odpovedi (muze to trvat i pomerne dlouho). | Kanal moralni podpory pro Ubuntu (doporuceno kodovani UTF-8). Nez se zeptate, zkuste http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc/. |  Delsi texty vkladejte na http://pastebin.com/ | Log: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-29
<ondrusu> Zdravim
<Chinese_soup> ahoooooooj
<Chinese_soup> solved; nexyt
<Chinese_soup> *next
<FrostyX> hoj
<Chinese_soup> yes! uz je to trapne :D
<Chinese_soup> finally
<ondrusu> :-) FrostyX: dals to?
<ondrusu> myslím tu maturitu
<Chinese_soup> husty, ja myslle, ze Frosty uz je davno po :-)
<ondrusu> ja prave mam takovej pocit ze sem se tady kdysi s nekym bavil o cem si v ubuntu a zrovna sme i resili ze Funkcni styly jsou takovy sracky 
<FrostyX> cestina ustni 9/9 :)
<FrostyX> A vybral jsem si knizku, co jsem necetl :)
<ondrusu> dobre ty ja mel 6/9 a vytahl jsem si Babicku, kterou nemam moc rad, protoze je to nuda... kazdopadne tobe gratuluju
<FrostyX> Uz jste si napsali ty slohovky ? at konecne vim, jestli jsem z ni prosel, nebo ne :-D
<FrostyX> no tobe taky, mas to hotovy :-)
<ondrusu> hele my ty slohovky jeste ne, protoze se ceka az skola nashromazdi vysledky ustnich a my to mame tento tejden, ja jsem maturoval teprve vcera a to sem byl prvni na seznamu kdo sel z nasi tridy
<FrostyX> aha. no vsak jo, zbytek republiky pocka ... :-D :-D
<ondrusu> Nee to nei kvuli nam :-D to ma kazda skola jinak... to sem ti rekl spatne protoze jsem to spatne pochopil
<ondrusu> melo by to byt do tri dnu od nashromazdeni vysledku vsech
<ondrusu> a navic, problem slohu resi cela republika... vsechny to sere
<FrostyX> No vysledky ze slohovek jeste nevime, takze se asi ceka, az to bude hotove vsude .. Ale to je jedno, si delam srandu jenom
<ondrusu> no kazdopadne, me to taky sere protoze vsecko mam vid, (ajina tak tak z ustnich) a ted zas mam nerva ze slohovek protoze muj sloh je vzdycky na petku
<ondrusu> z ajiny sem si vytahl moda a oblikani. Rikam ucitelce, ja chodim oblikanej jak hastros a budu neco rikat o mode ne :-D
<FrostyX> A beztak jsi odchazel s jednickou :-D
<FrostyX> No ja udelal blbost, misto angliny si dal matiku, dost to podcenil a jaksi jsem to napsal na 32% z potrebnych 33%
<SquirrelCZECH> ROFL
<SquirrelCZECH> a to chci jit na vyssi matiku
<FrostyX> Kdyz se na to budes ucit dyl jak jedno odpoledne, tak ti to projde :)
<ondrusu> hm to je skoda, ja sem taky udelal kravinu s tou ajinou, ale ajinu jsem mel 18 bodu a potreboval jsem 18 - takže tak tak
<ondrusu> :-D
<ondrusu> http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-access-guide/stable/general.html.en
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<ondrusu> hele existuje jinej navod na orcu nez tento?
 * SquirrelCZECH chce: cestina,ajina, vyssi matika, vyssi ivt
<SquirrelCZECH> a budu spokojenej
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<FrostyX> az na to prijdes, tak zjistis, ze budes spokojenej s 4kama z tech zakladnich :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<FrostyX> *az na to prijde
<SquirrelCZECH> ty
<SquirrelCZECH> mne proste ted sere
<SquirrelCZECH> ze ve skole v matice cucim na filmy
<SquirrelCZECH> a stejne mam z ctvrtletky za 1 proste
<FrostyX> Jojo, to musi hrozne rozcilovat :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> sere mne to
<SquirrelCZECH> bo se nudim
<ondrusu> :-D sqirrelCZECH: nj tady je nekdo dost inteligentni 
<SquirrelCZECH> ty
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo to ucivo je tak blbe
<SquirrelCZECH> ale nechapu co nekdo potrebuje vysvetlovat na x^2 vs x^3
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo prohozeni x a y ve vzorci funkce
<SquirrelCZECH> taky strasne slozity
<ondrusu> :-D
<Chinese_soup> 1+1 = ?
<SquirrelCZECH> 3
<Chinese_soup> dik
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz nepouzijes kondom
<Chinese_soup> (domaci ukol)
<Chinese_soup> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<ondrusu> 1+1 je 3? huuuufff jeste ze jsem nesel na matiku, ja si vzdycky myslel ze to je 11 :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Chinese_soup> common mistake
<ondrusu> nevite nekdo o nejake praci v IT?
<SquirrelCZECH> ne
<Chinese_soup> hello IT, have you tried turning it off and on again?
<ondrusu> What?
<ondrusu> co je prosim ubuntu dapper?
<Chinese_soup> solved
<FrostyX> uz jsi to tady uzavrel ? Next nebude ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> jo
<Chinese_soup> nikdy
<Chinese_soup> myslim, ze je cas
<Chinese_soup> se rozloucit :-)
<FrostyX> :-D
<Chinese_soup> sbohem, pratele
<Chinese_soup> :'-)
<FrostyX> a polivku nam nekdo snedl
<Guest78297> :D :D :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-30
<tylnesh> Zdravím... takže o 3 a pol hodiny začíname?
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<tylnesh> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=62988.msg450189#msg450189
<DoNtIkE> jak to vypada s Hangout?
<Chinese_soup> o co jde?
<DoNtIkE> http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=62988.25
<sachy> ahoj, ted jsem to zalozil, muzete se pripojit
<tylnesh_> to sa fakt nik nepridá :/
<Chinese_soup> hm
<Chinese_soup> na to potrebuju webku, co?
<sachy> no jsme tam 4
<sachy> nepotrebujes
<tylnesh_> Nepotrebuješ, stačí mikrofón
<tylnesh_> Njn, mal som čakať že linuxáci sú hanbliví :D
<sachy> nj, treba priste prijde vic lidi
<tylnesh_> Nj
<sachy> @patrik lev: slyšíme se?
<DoNtIkE> @sachy: ne.. mam mutlej zvujk. Pracuji
<sachy> ok
<sachy> omlouvám se všem, debil soused si změnil heslo na wifině
<sachy> restart zachvili
<Snehurka> code-girl
<Snehurka> :D
<sachy> code-girl byla a uz neni
<Snehurka> nj
<Snehurka> smesny nick
<Chinese_soup> Snehurka
<Chinese_soup> nj
<Chinese_soup> smesny nick
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Snehurka> dite vid..
<sachy> :D
<Snehurka> to nebylo ani vtipny
<Chinese_soup> ofc
<Snehurka> vole
<Chinese_soup> ja nejsem nikdy vtipny
<Snehurka> priste hod neco lepsiho
<Snehurka> kdyz uz prepinam ten kanal
<Chinese_soup> proc bych to delal?
<Snehurka> tak se chci pobavit
<Snehurka> a ne udelat wtf face
<Chinese_soup> a od kdy je tohle zabavny kanal?
<sachy> pratele jste na google hangoutu
<Snehurka> od te doby co je ubuntu zabavne
<Snehurka> tzn
<Snehurka> od vsady
<Snehurka> vsade
<Chinese_soup> tak to jo
<sachy> ale be cook a pokracujte...v mezich;)
<Snehurka> sachy: za prve nevim co to je a za druhe me to urazi
<Chinese_soup> be cook?
<Chinese_soup> what?
<sachy> be cool..preklep
<Chinese_soup> ah, cool, ok
<Snehurka> nejgoogle hangout what?
<Snehurka> bez nej
<sachy> na google plus je ted online setkani priznivcu ubuntu...IRC mame jako "fallback"
<Snehurka> priznivci ubuntu?
<Snehurka> to je smesny
<Chinese_soup> hm, kde vy na ty vtipy chodite, ze moje jsou tak na hovno :(
<Snehurka> no
<Snehurka> to je nejaky talk?
<Snehurka> jako
<Snehurka> ?
<sachy> ty jsi smesne...ano, talk - online hlas/video konference
<Snehurka> ojeb
<Snehurka> to by byla sranda kdyby ubuntu hangout nekomu nefungoval na ubuntu
<Snehurka> ty vole
<Chinese_soup> ano?
<tylnesh_> To je Google Hangout :P
<Snehurka> kdo ukaze kozy
<Snehurka> :D
<Snehurka> hele
<Snehurka> proc na ni mluvite anglicky
<Snehurka> kdyz rekla ze tomu nerozumi
<Snehurka> :D
<tylnesh_> ja neviem D
<Snehurka> omg xD
<Snehurka> necum xD
<Snehurka> ofc
<Snehurka> ja nemam mikrak neasi
<sachy> aha, to reknu rovnou
<Snehurka> ty ve
<Snehurka> dyt nikdo s linuxem neumite
<Snehurka> takovy lamky .. :D
<Chinese_soup> tady jsi na #ubuntu, vole
<Snehurka> hell yea
<Snehurka> :D
<home> Hello
<Snehurka> rozumite aspon nekdo linuxu? *sick*
<home> hows it going?
<Snehurka> what?
<home> hi?
<home> You guys like ubuntu?
<Snehurka> yea they like ubuntu
<home> thats cool
<home> I need to try it out
<Snehurka> to je hovadina
<home> not sure though...
<Snehurka> co suse?
<Snehurka> just try it
<Snehurka> TomasBrincil: ty ve mel bys je vyhodit
<Snehurka> oni sou mimo
<home> I have used other linux like fedora. for a few years
<home> I dont like GNOME 3
<Snehurka> yea
<Snehurka> gnome 3 sux
<Chinese_soup> don't use it then
<home> horrible :/
<home> ubuntu has unity.. so
<home> right now I am on Windows..
<sachy> yes, use gnome2 and everythink will be fine
<home> not sure, how is the support for it?
<Snehurka> to sou smrtelne myslenky
<Snehurka> na tom hangoutu
<Snehurka> by me zajimalo
<Snehurka> hm kolik je tem lidem co mluvi
<Snehurka> 16 ?
<Snehurka> nemam mikrofon
<Snehurka> omg
<home> Well, Ubuntu...can I use KDE with it?
<Snehurka> home: you could try
<home> Not too sure..
<home> I need to benchmark it..
<home> I have some OpenCl implementations..for my programs
<Snehurka> takze hromada lidi co zerou apple
<Snehurka> a chcou aby ubuntu bylo jako mac os?
<Snehurka> omfg
<home> so far been testing it in various cross-platform solutions.
<home> is not working out too well on Ubuntu :/
<home> especially when running this project..
<Snehurka> dobre snehurka no
<Snehurka> znate tu pohadku?
<Snehurka> jak tam sou ti trpaslici?
<Snehurka> tak to je snehurka
<Snehurka> free software open source?
<Snehurka> nic?
<Snehurka> boze vy ste nuzni
<Snehurka> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Snehurka> xDDDDDDDDd
<Snehurka> bile okno
<Snehurka> :D
<Snehurka> co hulite?
<home> well, Windows for me..
<home> see you guys around...
<home> Ubuntu...gotta wait..to use it again..its been shitty for some time.. well ;:/
<Snehurka> nj kdyz si lama
<Snehurka> na kahanku?
<Snehurka> videls kolik vydelavaj
<Snehurka> ??
<Snehurka> and they dont exactly nothing about economics
<Snehurka> nekdo kdo bohuzel neni tak blby jako vy
<Snehurka> no jasne
<Snehurka> na youtube
<Snehurka> a google krachuje
<Snehurka> vy ste vyhuleni
<sachy> kurva do pici jakto ze to odpoji zakladatele
<Snehurka> jen si ji zaloz
<Snehurka> zkrachujes
<Snehurka> na 99%
<Snehurka> ty ve ten arab se dusi
<Snehurka> :D
<Snehurka> ted se zacne svlikat
<Snehurka> at zije o2
<sachy> to neni o2, to je kick od googlu
<Snehurka> nj
<Snehurka> google te vyhodil z irc?
<Snehurka> to je weird
<Snehurka> anyway
<tylnesh__> Znovu založíme, alebo to nadnes zabalíme?
<sachy> zakladam
<sachy> na irc jsem porat
<Chinese_soup> porat tu but, urcide
<sachy> a uz toho mam dost...nejdriv google, pak sousedova wifina...
<sachy> a uz toho mam dost...nejdriv google, pak sousedova wifina... 
<sachy> pro dnesek konec pratele
<Chinese_soup> o\
<Snehurka> kill me first
#ubuntu-cz 2012-05-31
<Snehurka> ou
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-01
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<DoNtIkE> mam vcelku problem
<DoNtIkE> po hibernaci nebo uspani neco hrabe na disku
<DoNtIkE> system je zamrzly, i samotne probouzeni trva dlouho
<DoNtIkE> nestava se to pravidelne.
<DoNtIkE> nesla by nejak kontrolovat kominikace na disku a ukladat to do souboru?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-02
<Noeel> Ahoj chci zkusit ubuntu.. ale chci ho zkusit s možností "Zavedení CD z prostředí MS Windows" mám k tomu pár otázek..
<FrostyX> tak se rovnou ptej. Takto ti na ne muze tezko nekdo odpovedet
<FrostyX> hoj btw
<Noeel> Když si tedy vyberu "Ukázka a plná instalace → Potřebuji pomoci s nastartováním z CD →" smaže se mi windows který tu mám (programy/hry..)? a jestli ne tak co budu potřebovat k tomu abych zase jel na windowsech
<Noeel> *smaže se mi windows a věci které tu mám?*
#ubuntu-cz 2012-06-03
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: nerikej, ze ne to koukas taky ... 
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: na co? mlp?
<Chinese_soup> ofc!
<Chinese_soup> abclinuxu? :D
<FrostyX> jo :-D
<FrostyX> co na tom je tak uzasneho ? Radsi na to nechci koukat ...
<Chinese_soup> musis! jinak nebudes vedet, co je na tom tak uzasneho!
<FrostyX> radsi mi to nekdo reknete, ..
<Chinese_soup> ne!
<Chinese_soup> takhle to nefunguje!
<FrostyX> Tak to radsi zustanu v sladke nevedomosti ... 
<Chinese_soup> to je horka nevedomost
<Chinese_soup> sladka je ta vedomost§
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-26
<bafffff> zkouska
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-27
<deekej> zdarec
<deekej> mate nekdo problemy s diakritikou v google chrome?
<deekej> po poslednim updatu mi nefunguji akcentovane klavesy
<deekej> a googleni vyhazuje tak 4 roky stare vysledky
<mirda> hoj, s chromiem v debianu nemam problem.. ti nejde diakritika v celym chrome?
<mirda> jak jako 4 roky stare vysledky? mozna ti to google filtruje (uzavira te do bubliny)
<mirda> http://dontbubble.us/
<mirda> da se pouzivat ten vyhledavac duckduckgo.com, ja pouzivam startpage.com
<deekej> jj, v celym chrome
<deekej> zkusim ten duckduck
<deekej> jo, tak nasel jsem neco
<deekej> ironicky, pred 5 lety to same
<deekej> ticket se stejnym nazvem
<deekej> me to predtim naslo jen ten starej
<deekej> uz me ten google zacina sr*t :D
<deekej> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=367103
<deekej> jeste to neni resolved
<mirda> a dela to tu chybu se znakama jen v adresnim radku nebo i ve formularich na strankach treba?
<deekej> ve formularich i adresnim radku
<deekej> jak v normalnim tak anonynmnim okne
<deekej> v tom bug reportu psali, ze smazani vsech uzivatelskych dat pomuze
<deekej> ale jen do doby, nez se znova nalogujes, treba do gmailu
<mirda> to je reseni jak prase:D
<deekej> jj, tez si rikam :D
<deekej> ale tak on to mel popsane v krocich jak zreprodukovat bug ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-05-28
<Soran> zdravim
#ubuntu-cz 2015-05-29
<Tom_____> Jsem zde správně, tento kanál je k řešení potíží s distribucemi vycházejícími z Ubuntu? 
<potion> jop da sa to tak povedat :)
<potion> ale moc zivich ludi tu neni
<Tom_____> Výborně! 
<Tom_____> Jedu dle návodu na instalaci FormatJunkie...
<Tom_____> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:format-junkie-team/release  sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install formatjunkie
<Tom_____> A při druhém příkazu mi vyskočí chyba: W: Selhalo stažení http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Selhalo stažení http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found  E: Některé indexové soubory se nepodařilo stáhnout. Jsou ignorovány, nebo jsou použity starší verze.
<potion> hmm
<potion> tam je zla cesta (linka)
<potion> pozeram v skutocnosti by tam malo byt asi toto http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<Tom_____> A řešení? Lze nějak zaměnit zdroje? 
<potion> rozmyslam
<potion> pozri sa do /etc/apt/sources.list
<potion> ale tam to asi nebude
<potion> alebo v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ a tam su rozne subory s listom zdroju, tak ci sa tam nevytvoril ten format-junkie.list alebo tak
<Tom_____> Podíval jsem se do /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ a mám zde s Format Junky spojené format-junky-team-release-trusty.list a  format-junky-team-release-trusty.save
<potion> tak ten format-junky-team-release-trusty.list edituj pomocou neakeho text editoru
<potion> a pastni co za riadok tak mas
<Tom_____> J, to mě napadlo.
<Tom_____> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/format-junkie-team/release/ubuntu trusty main # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/format-junkie-team/release/ubuntu trusty main # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/format-junkie-team/release/ubuntu trusty main # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/format-junkie-team/release/ubuntu trusty main # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/format-junkie-team/release/ubuntu trusty main
<Tom_____> V save mám to samé, jen jednu lajnu navíc.
<potion> skus to trusty prepisat na oneiric
<Tom_____> U všech řádků?
<potion> a potom pustit prikaz: sudo apt-get update
<potion> jj
<potion> teda staci u prveho riadku 
<Tom_____> Odepírá mi to práva při ukládání.
<potion> tak musis dat sudo nano /etc/apt/source..../format-junky-team-release-trusty.list
<potion> cez sudo to otvorit
<potion> musis byt root aby si to mohol ulozit
<Tom_____> J, jdu na to. 
<Tom_____> No ono mi to otevřelo ten soubor v terminálu, nelze to raději otevřít jako root přes nějaký klasický notepad v linuxu? 
<potion> a jo
<potion> no hele, tak to neviem :o
<potion> skus dat pravim tlacitkom na ten subor a ci tam neni editovat ako root (admin)
<potion> ale to zvladnes aj v terminalu ho zeditovat
<potion> nano je v pohode editor, vcelku user friendly
<Tom_____> "skus dat pravim tlacitkom na ten subor a ci tam neni editovat ako root (admin)" - ne nic jako spustit jako root nemám. 
<Tom_____> Budu asi muset přes ten Terminal.
<potion> tak to skus cez ten terminal
<potion> tam normalne funguju sipky, delete , backspace a pak myslim ze stlacis podla toho popisu dole CTRL+X a das ulozit subor tak ako sa volal ten povodny a potvrdis ze ho chces prepisat :)
<Tom_____> Aha, control + písmeno, tak tak se v tom pracuje. :) 
<potion> jj 
<potion> vcelku easy editor
<potion> no a potom az to upravis skus sudo apt-get update
<potion> a ked to prejde v pohode tak sudo apt-get install formatjunkie
<potion> inak aky mas system ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Tom_____> J, ten první příkaz už není třeba opakovat, že? 
<potion> ee
<Tom_____> Jen apt-get update...
<potion> tak
<Tom_____> J, jasný. 
<potion> preslo ? ja musim utekat z prace, a dostanem sa sem znova az v pondelok...
<Tom_____> To víš, mám Linux 1 den. :) A tohle je jen zlomek toho, co jsem si vytrpěl při problémech s UEFI na notebooku při instalu. :o)
<potion> inak keby to nechcelo ist este je moznost to skusit stiahnut ako balik priamo a nainstalovat ten balik (pripadne on by vypisal ktore veci mu chybaju a doinstalovat ich potom cez apt-get install chybajucebaliky) a pak skusit znova priamo ten balik nainstalovat
<potion> njn to som uz pocul ze s uefi su problemi :D
<potion> tak co presiel ten prikaz ?
<Tom_____> N, bohužel to nepomohlo.
<Tom_____> Při apt-get instal se mi změnil ten zdroj na ten oneiric, ale pořád to samé.
<Tom_____> W: Selhalo stažení http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found  W: Selhalo stažení http://ppa.launchpad.net/ferramroberto/oneiric/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<potion> hmm
<potion> hele tak ten oneiric prepis spatky na trusty v tom subore
<potion> aby sme nevyrabali bordel neaky
<Tom_____> K. 
<potion> a potom v tom terminale, daj tento prikaz a pastni mi to spatky: sudo ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Tom_____> Ono ani tak nejde o Format Junky, já jen nechci být ten uživatel Linuxu, co se v případě problému někam schová a dělá, že je vše OK. Proto to chci vyřešit.
<potion> jop no ide o to ze on nevie najst source niektoreho z repozitarov
<potion> ten lounchpad.net  ppa   to su externe repozitare pre ubuntu, a oni si pridavaju subory prave do toho /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  a niektory z nich robi problemi a pak to cele skonci na 404 NOT FOUND
<potion> takze by si potreboval najst subor v /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ , ktory sa odkazuje na https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/... a v tom subore dat # na zaciatok kazdeho riadku 
<potion> no nic idem ja domov, keby sa nepodarilo, alebo tak skus v pondelok napisat, ak budem mat v praci cas tak by som poradit
<Tom_____> Možná, že jsem to špatně uložil. 
<Tom_____> Tohle mi to píše v tom, terminalo-totalcommandru
<Tom_____> [ Chyba při zápisu /etc/apt/source..../format-junky-team-release-trusty.list:  ]
<potion> nj
<potion> tak ten terminalo totalcmd pusti taky cez sudo
<potion> lebo niesi root (admin)
<potion> a iba ten moze prepisovat taketo subory
<potion> idem ja, tak cau
 * potion off
<Tom_____> OK, pohrabu se v tom, i tak díky.
<d3add3d> dobrý večer :)
<d3add3d> mohol by mi niekto lopatisticky vysvetliť ako nainštalovať drivery pre ATI Radeon X1650? Officialne(CCC) ze vraj na 14.04 nepôjdu
<d3add3d> mal som niaky defaultny co sa stiahol pri update... TuxRacer na 15fps... velmi stará hra a na Linux Live Game Project bezi uplne perfektne takze som hned podozrieval driver... kedze som si to nenastudoval a hned ho odinstaloval tak teraz je aj presuvanie okna po ploche utrpenie(predtym som sa prepol na LXDE kedze som tusil ze nieco podobne sa stane)
<d3add3d> brb
<Tom_____> d3add3d > Nemůžu ti pomoc, protože neznám řešení tvého problému. Každopádně tento IRC je docela mrtvý, tedy je otázkou, jestli se dočkáš odpovědi. 
<d3add3d> aha... no tak aj tak ďakujem
<d3add3d> pravdepodobne vymenim tu grafiku za starsiu NVIDIA FX 5200, ktorá ocividne má aj oficialne drivery
#ubuntu-cz 2017-06-01
<miki_> Zdravím
#ubuntu-cz 2017-06-02
<jdrab> o/
<jdrab> :D raz za den jeden riadok, to snad staci, aby som nevybocoval z tunajsich pomerov
<supersasho> caute, vedel by mi niekto helfnut s bash condition, snazim sa zistit userov co maju crontab na RHEL a SUSE (jj viem nie je to *buntu :) ), len mi to nefunguje ako by som predpokladal https://paste.linux.community/view/9f0b3ace
